# Roll Friggin' Tide!!?!?!!?!



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Evidently, I am completely without shame. I will now retire to the garage, if anyone needs me. I will be striking myself in the forehead with the 3# hammer, for having created such an abomination.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Of course, I am required by local statute, to provide equal time to the opposition. Such as it is.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I NEED THAT ROD! Lol what weight is it, wanna sell it??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, awesome job on that reel. I dunno, I'm refinishing it right now, adjusted the grips some, and replaced the 6mm running guides with 5mm Fuji K's. It's only a couple years old, a Batson Rainshadow CB70M, 8-14#, 1/4-5/8 oz. It likes an MR17. I'd take 125, just to get the evil thing out of my garage.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang, not quite heavy enough for the 302. Dang good looking rod though!! RTR


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

U blow. Most importantlyl you know it CC. Baaaha. RTR.


----------

